# Looking For Virginia Beach Stick Welding



## ome (Aug 14, 2015)

will be in virginia beach the week of 8/16 a 8-22
Looking to practice my stick welding during vacation for one week  
7018 is ideal , on Steel
Will pay per hour of welding practice. 
Thanks
Ome. Aka Raf


----------

